# For the PT do you actually have to run 2.4km?



## nate1982 (10 Feb 2004)

For the PT do you have to go out and run around a track to complete 2.4km in under 11:56 or what?
This is really bothering me
I started running to train for it...my goal is to run 5k 5-6x‘s a week right now


----------



## Danny (10 Feb 2004)

Res or Reg?


----------



## nate1982 (10 Feb 2004)

Reg Force Fitness Test


----------



## nate1982 (10 Feb 2004)

the fitness test when you have to do 19pu and 19su
and run...


----------



## D-n-A (10 Feb 2004)

I did a step test inplace of the run


also, for the fitness test, dont go for the minimum, try to max out(ex do as much pushups as possible or untill stopped)


----------



## nate1982 (10 Feb 2004)

whats this "step test"?
what do you do
how long is it
is it an option to run or step test?


----------



## D-n-A (10 Feb 2004)

I didnt have the option

you pretty much walk up and down 2 steps, its supposed to be the equivalent to running 2.4kms, its easy

i forget how long it is, theres two stages, the second stage you move a bit faster than the first


you have to keep up with the "beeps"


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by blue82:
> [qb] whats this "step test"?
> what do you do
> how long is it
> is it an option to run or step test? [/qb]


you go up and down 2 steps to some really cheesy music (which tells you how fast to go.) After a few minutes they‘ll stop you and check your heart rate.
It‘s really very easy. It‘s supposed to be the ‘equivalent‘ of a 2.4 km run (as in you have to be in about the same level of fitness as to run 2.4 km in a certain amount of time.)

This topic has already been discussed NUMEROUS times, next time I suggest you do a search before posting a question.

Good luck!


----------



## KeV (10 Feb 2004)

Yup, but 11:56 is Acceptable.

You could of found this info on the CF home page.

 http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Feb 2004)

there is NO WAY that step test is the equivelant of 2.4 kms. I did it, and afterwards wasnt even winded. u just walk up and down stairs for a few minutes, then your heart rate is checked. Easy and simple. They‘ve done away witht he running (which dissapointed me). Id trained for it for quite a while


----------



## Redeye (10 Feb 2004)

Shortbus, it‘s designed to equate to the 1.5mi/2.4km run.  You shouldn‘t be winded from that, it‘s nothing.  The timed run was done away with long ago.  If you‘re actually joining though, you need to be able to run a lot longer, because even basic morning PT will consist of much longer runs, usually at least 5km, likely more.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (10 Feb 2004)

ok, i just did the pt test alittle while ago..like a month, all the step test consists of is 3 sets of 3 minute walking up stairs...the beat goes faster, they measure your heart rate between each step,and if it is too high you "arent able" to run the 2.4km, if you complete all 3 stepos your physically fit to do the 2.4km army standard or w/e you want to call it..   its a slice of cake...all of that is....im just wondering about morning BMQ runs?? ne body know??


----------



## Yllw_Ninja (10 Feb 2004)

Don‘t forget the Grip test... you have to get a combined total of 75 kgs...for example left hand is 40 kgs...right hand is 40 kgs...total is 80 and you pass... alls you do is squeeze this device and it tells you what your grip strength is...i did mine and managed to double the requirment 149kgs for mine        step test is nothing just make sure your in shape and do your best *nods*


----------



## Franko (11 Feb 2004)

Just to let you gents in on a little secret....

Morning PT in my Sqn/ Regiment in Garrison consists of either Circut Training or Sqn run, every morning. The runs are anywhere from 5km to 9km depending on time constraints. Twice a year or more the Regiment goes for a run...10km or more.

If you go on tour..it goes up even more. Currently I‘m doing PT 2 times a day with Sunday off. I‘m also prepping for a 21km half marathon...not mandatory, but it looks good in the leadership‘s eyes, all proceeds go to the Padre‘s fund for the orphans.

Something to think about    

Regards


----------



## Infanteer (11 Feb 2004)

Thank you Franko, for finally shedding light on reality here.  My platoon was running 12km every morning as routine PT.  The Brits I worked with did a 20km ruck march every Sunday.  

Guys, If your sweating the fitness test maybe you should reconsider your choice of occupation.


----------



## Franko (11 Feb 2004)

I‘ve said it before and I‘ll say it again....basic is just that.., BASIC.

Regards


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Feb 2004)

I look foreward to the challenge.


----------



## jutes85 (11 Feb 2004)

During the inteview the officer told me that they can‘t make you run until you are officially in the Military. Thus the reason for the step test.


Exactly how fast are the runs during BT? Is it more of a jog?


----------



## chrisf (11 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by jutes:
> [qb] During the inteview the officer told me that they can‘t make you run until you are officially in the Military. Thus the reason for the step test.
> 
> 
> Exactly how fast are the runs during BT? Is it more of a jog? [/qb]


Depends on who‘s running the PT... jogging with sprinting (Ex. jogging in a column, last two sprint to the front...) is common.


----------



## casualchris (11 Feb 2004)

I went through basic last year, 0240B was my serial and if anyone was on that please message me, anyway I dont remember hearing anyone say they actually did the run, everyone did the step test and if you struggle with the step test its time for some serious evaluation.  You can expect to run 2k in your second week and build up to 10k by the end of basic, in farnham which is the field training part of the course, expect a 14k forced march, not running but walking with a ruck.  Anyway, if you want to train for basic do STAIRS!!!!  I was on the 7th floor, recruits are on floors 6-10 on the green side and 7-12 I think on the blue side, and you dont use the elevator, so forget running, go to a high rise and run the stairs.  When you can do 15 floors and not have a prob, then do it with a 25kg pack, then you should be on your way to being almost prepared.

Chris


----------



## AlphaCharlie (11 Feb 2004)

Im not very fit and I passed the step test....


----------

